# Royal Oak Smoker



## rickw (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new Royal Oak smoker at Lowes? I was in there the other day and seen it. It looks to be made pretty good, much better than the other smokers they carry. It looks a lot like the Oklahoma Joe smoker I have seen on line at Academy Sports. With the fire box it runs right @ $410. I am thinking of picking something up so I can do the occasional larger smoke for family functions. Right now all I use is my USD and really like the way it does it's job. Would there be a large leaning curve going to an off set?

 Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## deewain32 (Mar 6, 2009)

Guess they haven't added it to the web site yet.


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw one at Wal Mart a couple of days ago.  Didn't look it over too good because I'm not in the market for one.  Might want to compare price.


----------



## rickw (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw some RO charcoal grills @ Wally world but not the smoker. I'll have to take another look.

 Was then one you saw  like this . The one at Lowes is pretty much a clone of this one.


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2009)

No, the one I saw was the one that looks like a GOSM.


----------



## cytoxan (Mar 28, 2009)

It looks like Lowe’s finally has the smoker on its website,  Link.  I was hoping to get the BBQ Chef from Barbeques Galore but they discontinued them.  It looks like I’m going to pull the trigger on this one...


----------



## rickw (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a nice unit, congrats. Let us know how you like it when ya get it.


----------



## cytoxan (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, I’m waiting for my refund check as I’m redoing my whole backyard cooking area.  I’ll post some before and after pics when complete.  Did you end up getting the smoker?


----------



## rickw (Apr 1, 2009)

No, I didn't. I ended up ordering a Horizon 20" classic.


----------



## cytoxan (Apr 4, 2009)

I was looking at the Horizon smokers but the shipping would have killed the deal.  Lucky for me I noticed a different thread you posted in stating that Bass Pro Shop was stocking Horizon.  My wife and I made the one hour trek to her Dad’s (Ontario) and decided to have a look see.  They do indeed carry and stock the 16” classic (which is large enough for me) and it’s built like a tank.  With that said, we’ll be bringing my truck for the next visit in a few weeks.  It’s amazing the difference between those and others that can be purchased at Lowe’s, Home Depot, etc…


----------



## rickw (Apr 4, 2009)

Fantastic news. If I hadn't already ordered mine I'd be trekking up there myself. It's good to hear about the difference in build quality, that's what I'd hoped for.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 5, 2009)

It looked like it would take alot of mods to make it a good smoker. For one thing it doesn't even have an ash pan. The cooking area isn't even as big as a chargriller. I think I would look it over pretty good before buying .

Jason


----------



## rickw (Apr 5, 2009)

Are ya talking about the Horizon, which both of use are buying?


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 5, 2009)

No I was talking about the royal oak. I saw you bought a different smoker other than the royal oak , I just wanted to put my findings about the royal oak in case someone else was looking at it.

Jason


----------



## rickw (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree, for the money it's not all that.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone know the specs on this smoker?


----------



## rickw (Apr 18, 2009)

Here  is all the info on the RO but you will also need  this


----------



## elkhorn98 (Apr 18, 2009)

I was hoping to find out the grill size and thickness of the metal.


----------



## rickw (Apr 18, 2009)

The grill is 16" in diameter and I believe it's around 40" long. The metal is like 10 ga. sheet metal. I know for a fact the metal was less than a 16th of an inch thick when I measured it.


----------



## cytoxan (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, the IRS fairy paid us a little visit last night and actually delivered more than we thought we would get (thank you taxman). Being jealous of your size I called Horizon and spoke to a gentleman named Mark. He hooked me up with a 20” classic, the convection plate, charcoal basket, cover, and two thermometers within my budget. Now the hard part… The wait… 

I did go to Home Depot and get my Weber Genesis e-310 and Performer. They’ll hold me off until it comes in.

Did you get yours yet?


----------



## rickw (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, that's great. I've talked to Mark a couple of times, great guy. I got  call from Angie from Horizon while I was at work today, of course I wasn't home. I gave her a call back once I got the message and she told me there was a mix up on my order. I thought; man what could have gone wrong.

 Well she went and told me the mix up was not only did they do the upgrades I wanted but the had actually made mine a 20" RD special. That includes a few more upgrades than what I had ordered but there was no more cost to me. Needless to say I am a very happy camper. It shipped out this afternoon.


----------



## cytoxan (Apr 25, 2009)

Score!  That’s awesome!  What a sweet looking pit, please post some pics when you get it in.


----------



## rickw (Apr 25, 2009)

Will do, you do the same.


----------

